# White spot on Guppy



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey there! Me again. ^^; Today I woke up to find that my female guppy who lives with my betta has a weird white bump just above her pectoral fin. It looks slightly "fuzzy" I believe, too. I didn't notice it yesterday, though. She seems to be acting fine, moving around a lot and what not which is why I can't take a picture of her. xD Does anyone have any idea of what this could be with so little information? ;.;


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

I would take her out immediately as it could be something contagious the other guppies or your betta could get. Quarantine her in another tank that is heated and has no other fish in it. 

I could be ich if the bump looks like a granule of sugar on her or since you said it was fuzzy it could be columnaris. Both are deadly if left untreated.


----------



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

OpalBones said:


> I would take her out immediately as it could be something contagious the other guppies or your betta could get. Quarantine her in another tank that is heated and has no other fish in it.
> 
> I could be ich if the bump looks like a granule of sugar on her or since you said it was fuzzy it could be columnaris. Both are deadly if left untreated.


It's not that small, like ich I believe. It's kinda like.. a pimple? o-o could that still be ich or columnaris?


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

Smooglez said:


> It's not that small, like ich I believe. It's kinda like.. a pimple? o-o could that still be ich or columnaris?


Hmm that sounds a little strange. Could you try to get a picture or video of it?


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Sounds like lymphocystis or columnaris. A picture would help a lot.


----------



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

OpalBones said:


> Hmm that sounds a little strange. Could you try to get a picture or video of it?


She won't sit still so the picture just cones out blurry. I'll try again or a video when I get home.^^;


----------



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

OpalBones said:


> Hmm that sounds a little strange. Could you try to get a picture or video of it?


Finally managed to get a picture. She's also turning white? I'm not sure if that was normal for her or not... from what I read online people say they turn white and die? ;.; This is also the best picture I could get atm. It actually looks like thats where her pectoral fin is and its just sticking out... but its a bump. X.x


----------



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

kittenfish said:


> Sounds like lymphocystis or columnaris. A picture would help a lot.


Picture added! ^


----------



## OpalBones (Apr 10, 2014)

That is strange. I'll wait until some more experienced fishkeepers to come chime in but I think we can rule out it being ich.


----------



## Smooglez (Jun 1, 2014)

OpalBones said:


> That is strange. I'll wait until some more experienced fishkeepers to come chime in but I think we can rule out it being ich.


Yeah... now she's kinda laying on the bottom of the tank freaking out. .-. I started looking online and thinking it was this cammelanus parasite thing...


----------

